# Beall Pen Wizard



## Woodlvr (Oct 23, 2008)

I just ordered my Pen Wizard and JR stated it was ok to mention it as he has sent out emails to those previously on the list. They will start shipping the middle of next week. LOML does not know it yet but it is my early Christmas gift.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 23, 2008)

Mike your really starting to **** me off!:at-wits-end:
Congrats and enjoy
​


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 23, 2008)

Well JUST ORDER ONE!!!!!  If I knew how to do colors and faces I would have done it better.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 23, 2008)

Mike I tried to reply to your PM and it seems your not set up to receive PM's, so I'll answer here:

Mike I'm just jealous as a starving man looking into a fine restaurant :frown:, as I never got on the list. As to the copperheads yes I cast them myself. The skins are really thin and small and expensive so its not easy to get some big enough for the Jr's. Thanks for the complement.





			
				Woodlvr said:
			
		

> Roy,
> I was taught that it was better to be P'd off the P'd on, correct? I am excited and cannot wait for it to get here. Also I was going to ask if you made your own copperhead skin blanks, they are gorgeous.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 23, 2008)

I sent JR an e-mail on the 11th of August asking to be added to the list.....hope I hear from him here soon!

Anyone have a picture of the final product?

Here's waiting & hoping........



Barney


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a link from Wishman. JR left them a prototype to use I guess.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35643&highlight=wizard


----------



## Monty (Oct 24, 2008)

titan2 said:


> I sent JR an e-mail on the 11th of August asking to be added to the list.....hope I hear from him here soon!
> 
> Anyone have a picture of the final product?
> 
> ...



I too sent an email to be added to the list, but I'm betting that is a mighty long list.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 24, 2008)

Monty said:


> I too sent an email to be added to the list, but I'm betting that is a mighty long list.




The first batch is supposed to be a big one. You'll probably be ok, Mannie.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 24, 2008)

At what $350, I don't think the list could be that darn big. Would be a nice toy to play with, but that would mean I'd have to sell a lot more pens than I do.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 24, 2008)

I just placed an order for one, it is $295 plus shipping and it will be shipped out on Tuesday. They have 50 assembled and ready to go, and they have enough to put together 500 of them. The list is not too long, so anyone should be able to buy one if they want.
If you put your name on the list previously, double check if you don't hear from them soon. JR seems like a very nice person and was willing to answer all the questions that I had about it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm... looks like I just missed the cut on the first 50!  I just got off the phone with Beall and wasn't allowed to order one but did get my name on a list!  She said they are having some last minute issues with getting instruction sheets printed.

I asked what else they were coming up with and she said to watch their website for the bits they will be offering.  Seems they had some special bits designed to fit into a dremel that would do some fancy cuts.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just heard back from JR.....I'm on the list.  He said that it should be up on the site shortly....cost $295.  Not bad!

Guess what I'm getting from my wife for or 35th anniversary????


----------



## robandkaren (Oct 25, 2008)

It's on the website now.


----------



## gmcnut (Oct 26, 2008)

Oooh, Oooh, Oooh

Mike, can I come and see it?

Can I?  Can I?


Pleeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 26, 2008)

I will email you after I receive it and get it set up. There is a quite hefty admission fee, you know I have to pay for the wizard, just kidding.


----------



## Monty (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got an email. Mine will arrive Nov 4.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey I did not get an email.  (Sitting by front door anxiously waiting for delivery-frowning)


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 29, 2008)

whats the website


----------



## Monty (Oct 30, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> whats the website



http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/lathewiz.php


----------



## Gagler (Oct 30, 2008)

Monty said:


> Just got an email. Mine will arrive Nov 4.



You'll have to demo it for the Houston chapter gathering!


----------

